# Screw it.



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

I came across this tool kit on a page of gift suggestions in a popular magazine. At $3204.00 it's a little out of my range but for those who enjoy the finer things in life, who knows?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Things are getting more and more expensive all the time. I found a pack of sandpaper on ebay the other day for $717.00


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Geez, sign me up....worth it for the folding rule alone!:huh:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Holy sweet Jimminy cricket, that costs more than all the tools in my shop combined...


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I paid about $25 for a complete kit of every drill you could possibly imagine and bits to match every size and type of screw plus lots of other bits and pieces. Came from Screwfix in UK.
johnep


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Zircon said:


> I came across this tool kit on a page of gift suggestions in a popular magazine. At $3204.00 it's a little out of my range but for those who enjoy the finer things in life, who knows?


I was sold until I realized the Allen wrenches are probably metric, so no thanks. I gotta pass.

Ha, those are pricier than Festools


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

That was the cheap set

How about this $18,000+ set
http://www.conranshop.co.uk/wohngeist-tool-set.html


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

At that price, it should include a professional "handyman" from "This old house"! Be safe.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Rip-off. I could buy everything in that kit combined for $20. 

A swiss army knife? Oh, that totally makes it worth like $5 more.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

http://www.conranshop.co.uk/wohngeist-tool-set.html


----------

